# Videobearbeitung unter Linux

## Egnat

Hallo,

ich plane, mir eine DV-Kamera zu kaufen. Die gedrehten Filme möchte ich Nachbearbeiten (Schneiden, Nachvertonen, Unter-/Titel einfügen) und auf VCD bzw. SVCD brennen, damit man sie sich am DVD-Player anschauen kann. Die Bearbeitung soll unter (Gentoo)Linux erfolgen.

Habt Ihr auf diesem Gebiet bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt  :Question:  Wenn ja, welche  :Question:  Welche Software gibt es für diesen Bereich und gibt es Einschränkungen was die unterstützten Kameramodelle betrifft  :Question: 

Danke und Gruß,

Thomas Bonk

----------

## Hilefoks

Hallo,

ich habe zwar keine Ahnung welche Geräte unterstützt werden, aber ich kenne zwei sehr gute Videoschnitt Programme. Das ist zum einen Broatcast2000, noch viel besser ist allerdings Cinelerra.

Beide Programme richten sich aber ausschließlich an professionelle Anwender   :Confused:  .(steht auch so auf der Homepage von Cinelerra)

Cinelerra kann z.B. Ein und Ausgaben über FireWire. Das bei entsprechendem PC sogar in Echtzeit. Es unterstützt als Dateiformat MPEG1 und MPEG2 (und weitere, z.B. Quicktime) somit kann man den entstandenen MPEG-Stream dann auch als (S)VCD brennen.

----------

## Egnat

Mir ist eingefallen, dass MainConcept  eine Linux-Version von MainActor herausgebracht hat (http://www.mainconcept.com/products/mainactorLinux.shtml); diese ist allerdings über 2 Jahre alt  :Sad: 

Außerdem gibt es noch kdenlive (http://www.uchian.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/kdenlive.html) für KDE und Lives (http://www.xs4all.nl/~salsaman/lives/).

Gruß,

Thomas

----------

## CHerzog

http://kino.schirmacher.de/

Wäre nett, wenn Du mal von Deinen Ergebnissen berichten würdest.

----------

## Egnat

 *CHerzog wrote:*   

> http://kino.schirmacher.de/
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn Du mal von Deinen Ergebnissen berichten würdest.

 

Danke für den Link. Das sieht ja ganz gut aus.

Weißt Du wie das mit der Kompatibilität zu DV-Kameras aussieht? 

Danke & Gruß,

Thomas

----------

## CHerzog

 *Egnat wrote:*   

>  *CHerzog wrote:*   http://kino.schirmacher.de/
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn Du mal von Deinen Ergebnissen berichten würdest. 
> 
> Danke für den Link. Das sieht ja ganz gut aus.
> ...

 

Keine Ahnung. Sorry.

Deswegen bitte ich um weitere Infos  :Wink: 

----------

## HyperCube

painting and retuching: film-gimp.

Ist allerdings masked.

-jnf-

----------

## Egnat

 *CHerzog wrote:*   

>  *Egnat wrote:*    *CHerzog wrote:*   http://kino.schirmacher.de/
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn Du mal von Deinen Ergebnissen berichten würdest. 
> 
> Danke für den Link. Das sieht ja ganz gut aus.
> ...

 

Entwickelst Du an der Anwendung mit?

Gruß,

Thomas

----------

## CHerzog

 *Egnat wrote:*   

>  *CHerzog wrote:*    *Egnat wrote:*    *CHerzog wrote:*   http://kino.schirmacher.de/
> 
> Wäre nett, wenn Du mal von Deinen Ergebnissen berichten würdest. 
> 
> Danke für den Link. Das sieht ja ganz gut aus.
> ...

 

Nein. Mich würde das nur interessieren. (Zwecks versuche den PC meines Vaters auf Linux umzustellen [nur ist mir das ein wenig Arbeit alles zu installieren (Never change a running system) und hinterher wieder Windows installieren, wenn das Programm nichts taugt])

----------

## Mimamau

zur Kompatibilität: Ich denke, dass nahezu alle Geräte mit I-Link/FireWire/iee1394 oder wie auch immer genannter Schnittstelle funktionieren sollten. 

Hat jm. schon genauere Erfahrungen? Ich emere gerade Cinelerra und weiss nur von früheren Versuchen, wo ich immer Seg Faults hatte, beim Versuch, Videos per FireWire einzulesen... also auf ein neues!

Mit Kino hatte es bisher ganz gut geklappt, man hat eben nicht allzu viele Funktionen damit.

----------

